# Need sources for non-toxic furniture



## Still_Learning (Jan 29, 2005)

We are building a green home and I'm running into a huge road block now that it's time to furnish it. Does any one know any great sources for furniture that's made with non-toxic materials/finishes?


----------



## Malva (Nov 2, 2005)

Second hand furniture and antiques is what comes to mind first.

At least it had a chance to off-gas somewhere else than in your house.


----------



## marimara (Jan 31, 2008)

We are working on remodeling and greening our older home. I've found that most truly nontoxic furniture is out of our price range. Some options:

Sofa/couch: instead of a sofa/couch use an all wood, unfinished futon frame and an all cotton (organic) futon mattress

Ikea has stricter rules for formaldedehyde, glues, and flame retardants. Ikea has been where we've been getting our furniture from. I'm sensitive to chemical smells and so far everything we've bought from them has been ok.

No feathers please

http://www.soaringheart.com/

http://www.lifekind.com/index.php/

http://organicgrace.com/

http://www.heartofvermont.com/

http://www.whitelotus.net/

http://www.gaiam.com/category/eco-home-outdoor.do

http://www.furnature.com/


----------



## Still_Learning (Jan 29, 2005)

Wow, Marimara! Thanks for all the links, off to browse!!


----------



## Dunn (Jun 25, 2011)

Cisco Home makes non-toxic furniture. They have showrooms in NY, FL, SF, and LA. Their "Basal Living" collection is designed non-toxic but you could also upgrade any of their pieces to be made non-toxic for an extra 20%. Their furniture costs a lot more than the toxic type, but if you want to keep flame retardant out of your home, this is the way to go. Measure the width of your front door and tell them the dimensions - then ask if it will fit through the door before you purchase! www.ciscohome.net.


----------



## mainemom14 (Feb 14, 2013)

Maine Bunk Beds (http://www.mainebunkbeds.com/) sells super eco-friendly stuff. They use milk paint, and other nontoxic finishes. Beautiful bunk beds!


----------

